# Extended Cross Tutorial



## Tommie (Apr 16, 2009)

I would really like you to watch this!
It`s a video tutorial on the extended cross :] could be helpful!


----------



## leeho (Apr 16, 2009)

Wait...did you say KFOP method?...Is that a new method? O.O! or did you mean CFOP...sorry if i sound stupid.


----------



## Tommie (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL my bad, I apologize.


----------



## Zaxef (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, that's actually pretty helpful.. got me thinking in new ways


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yea, helps me to think about how you can make the x-cross.
And I like your accent! It is cool.


----------



## teller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting this...makes me want to practice block-building.


----------



## Tommie (Apr 23, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Thanks, that's actually pretty helpful.. got me thinking in new ways





soccerking813 said:


> Yea, helps me to think about how you can make the x-cross.
> And I like your accent! It is cool.





teller said:


> Thanks for posting this...makes me want to practice block-building.



i love you


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 23, 2009)

for the case at 3:50, why not just F' R2? =)
Still good help for some people I think, good remark to look for fewest move solution and learn more about the cube and freedom that you got in the cross step


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 23, 2009)

i saw half of the tutorial right now, and i have to say it is amazing, i appreciate this work, thanks for the tutorial : )


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 24, 2009)

How many turns in avarage will it be with an extended cross, explained in the viseo? Around 10?!


----------



## Tommie (Apr 24, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> for the case at 3:50, why not just F' R2? =)
> Still good help for some people I think, good remark to look for fewest move solution and learn more about the cube and freedom that you got in the cross step


You didn`t get it right buddy, if you will look again you`ll mind notice that i pointed a different place then what you ment 
and ty for the comment :]]



HASH-CUBE said:


> i saw half of the tutorial right now, and i have to say it is amazing, i appreciate this work, thanks for the tutorial : )


i love you



Mr Cubism said:


> How many turns in avarage will it be with an extended cross, explained in the viseo? Around 10?!


If you mean what I showed in the video, it would be less I was just doing moves that I wouldn`t do in a normal block build just to show the viewers the progress.
About the move count it can go down to around 8(block and other 2 pieces) thats only 2 moves more than the average regular cross build and one f2l pair is already inserted


----------



## spdcbr (May 27, 2009)

When should you start learning this?


----------



## jacob15728 (May 27, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> When should you start learning this?



at xx.xx seconds, exactly.


----------



## IamWEB (May 27, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > When should you start learning this?
> ...



But I learned long after passing that goal!


----------



## zottey (May 27, 2009)

lol nice one jacob.


----------



## JLarsen (May 28, 2009)

Only real criticism: You should be able to plan out the entire 2x2x2 block during inspection with practice, and even more, you should be able to track the two edge pieces for the cross, while you are making the 2x2x2 block.


----------



## spdcbr (May 28, 2009)

Any advantages in making the x-cross?


----------



## Vulosity (May 28, 2009)

You can get a cross + 1 F2L pair at the same time. However, I think that it requires a lot of intuitive thinking and some block building techniques.


----------



## blah (May 28, 2009)

I don't get why people always say "blockbuilding techniques". The word "technique" somehow implies that it's something that needs to be learned, that's a skill. But it's not. Anyone can blockbuild. It's logic.


----------



## teller (May 28, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Any advantages in making the x-cross?



Absolutely. That's like asking if there are any advantages to pre-planning all 4 pieces of the cross vs. only 3. Of course 4 is optimal, and x-cross even more so. I look forward to the day that I can plan all 6 pieces. Hell, yeah!



blah said:


> I don't get why people always say "blockbuilding techniques". The word "technique" somehow implies that it's something that needs to be learned, that's a skill. But it's not. Anyone can blockbuild. It's logic.



It is a skill. It's a type of cube sense combined with muscle-memory chunks that require practice to get good at. If you suck at it, you lack the skill. If you can do it almost effortlessly, you and your hands are skilled, not just logic.


----------



## fanwuq (May 28, 2009)

blah said:


> I don't get why people always say "blockbuilding techniques". The word "technique" somehow implies that it's something that needs to be learned, that's a skill. But it's not. Anyone can blockbuild. It's logic.



What do you define as skill?
Per has the most awesome blockbuilding skills. Anyone can do anything if they try and practice.

Edit:
If you mean that a tutorial is pointless, then I would agree.

Tommie,
Your blocks were not efficient at all. If anyone should even make a tutorial on extended cross at all, it should be someone who can get a 2x2x2 in 6 or less moves consistently on average.
Try this:




It is amazing.


----------



## ManasijV (May 28, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Tommie,
> Your blocks were not efficient at all. If anyone should even make a tutorial on extended cross at all, it should be someone who can get a 2x2x2 in 6 or less moves consistently on average.
> Try this:
> 
> ...



I completely agree.


----------



## JLarsen (May 28, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Tommie,
> ...


Freakin props to the master. It's like the only good video on youtube with Petrus blockbuilding in it. Everyone else can hardly see a 1x2 from inspection. We like to track 2x2x3 pieces. =D


----------



## Tommie (May 29, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Edit:
> If you mean that a tutorial is pointless, then I would agree.
> 
> Tommie,
> Your blocks were not efficient at all. If anyone should even make a tutorial on extended cross at all, it should be someone who can get a 2x2x2 in 6 or less moves consistently on average.



*I made the tutorial to teach the basics, theres no need to be professional, I help you start and you do the rest.
*


----------



## Novriil (May 29, 2009)

I should learn full PLL before x-cross?  or not?


----------



## Tommie (May 29, 2009)

Novriil said:


> I should learn full PLL before x-cross?  or not?



Not really


----------



## Ellis (May 29, 2009)

Tommie said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > I should learn full PLL before x-cross?  or not?
> ...



Are you saying to skip PLL and learn x-cross first? I have to disagree there. Doing an efficient x-cross is much more difficult and takes more practice. You'll be using PLL more often anyway.


----------



## Tommie (May 30, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Tommie said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...



He said *full* pll no one said skip pll..


----------



## cmhardw (May 30, 2009)

If you are solving the same color cross every time, then shoot to solve Xcross about 25% of the time *at most*. So to answer your question I would learn PLL, but play around with Xcross to be used *only on occasion*. Using PLL will be far more useful at this stage in your learning. Xcross is just something to use when it is easy to see, and when it comes up in your favor.

Chris


----------



## Novriil (May 30, 2009)

Okay... Thanks... I'll learn the 3-look LL then first. Right now 4-look is pretty slow .

//  I forgot... The PLL skip? So I should learn x-cross and then every time I solve just look for skip.. When it doesn't come I just hit the time and dnf  ? That would make me to the DNF king


----------



## edw0010 (May 30, 2009)

Thnx for the vid fanwuk


----------



## Ellis (May 30, 2009)

Tommie said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Tommie said:
> ...



PLL = Full PLL, there is no distinction. And you basically said skip PLL and learn x-cross first. You can still come back and learn something you've skipped over but you've put it off for something that isn't as important.


----------



## Tommie (May 30, 2009)

Ellis said:


> PLL = Full PLL, there is no distinction. And you basically said skip PLL and learn x-cross first. You can still come back and learn something you've skipped over but you've put it off for something that isn't as important.



I have not said that, all I said was not really.

I know of people who have learned x cross before their *full* pll


----------



## brunson (May 30, 2009)

The two seem pretty independent of each other.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally learned this new concept. Thanks man


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, another thing. No offense but someone of your skill level really shouldn't make videos teaching cube stuff. It's not that your bad at them, it's just that you lack the experience and knowledge of someone who's been doing this a few years. Your idea of 2x2x2 planning is all twisted, because you haven't reached the level where you can see an entire 2x2 block AND MORE yet. Once again, no offense.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 3, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Oh, another thing. No offense but someone of your skill level really shouldn't make videos teaching cube stuff. It's not that your bad at them, it's just that you lack the experience and knowledge of someone who's been doing this a few years. Your idea of 2x2x2 planning is all twisted, because you haven't reached the level where you can see an entire 2x2 block AND MORE yet. Once again, no offense.



I agree. This isn't even really an extended cross. People shouldn't make tutorials if they don't fully understand the idea of what they are making the tutorial on. I don't mean to be harsh, but I feel that stuff like this has the potential to do more harm than good.


----------

